# 15wk old puppy biting & barking only at me!



## Leo's Mom (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi - i am looking for advice about my 15 weekd old German Shepherd puppy. He is generally a really good dog - obidient and sweet- however, recently he has been diplaying agression towards me. He obviously views my husband as the alpha and doesn't display this behavior with anyone else he encounters. I am just as strict with him as my husband is, am usually the one that feeds him his meals, and am diligent about working on his training with him. For some reason he thinks he can get away with this behavior with me. I feel like i have tried everything - "no", growling, yelping, putting him on his back, walking away, ignoring him, holding his muzzle, spraying bitter apple. I am at a loss. It is really starting to hurt and he is biting harder and harder, and when he is corrected he barks and lunges at me. after he settles down he snuggles and kisses me like nothing happened. I should also mention that when he gets agressive with me, i am usually doing nothing to provoke it. I am usually either sitting on the couch or standing near him. Is this normal puppy behavior? Please help.

Also, if it comes down to it, we are willing to work with a behaviorist. If anyone has a recommendation in the Milwaukee area, please share.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol he's trying to play with you. He's a puppy he's not being aggressive. Carry around a toy and engage him with it and praise praise when he bites the toy and not you. He does not know how to play with you it is up to you to teach him how to play!


----------



## Leo's Mom (Apr 1, 2013)

I've tried to distract him with a toy but he loses interest after a few seconds and lunges for me. And he won't "play" that way with anyone else


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Have you tried different toys? Or perhaps playing with the toys interactively, together?
Sheilah


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He is definitely trying to play with you. When he starts getting mouthy, distract him with some obedience. Time outs are also effective. A time out in puppy terms is literally being put in a bathroom (just an example) for 10-15 seconds with a solid door between you and him. When he starts biting say No and lead him nicely and calmly to his timeout spot and say time out. Close him in. Count ten or fifteen seconds and let him out. Try again. Step up mind work and physical activity. Even putting him in the crate when he starts getting too mouthy can work wonders. You never want to make it a negative experience but GSDs are mouthy. My little guy seems to only actively chew on me. He'll chew on my husband and try to chew on my kids but I'm the one he will chomp on pretty hard. 

Patience and persistence. You still have a ways to go. It'll be worth it when all is said and done.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Apr 1, 2013)

sit said:


> Have you tried different toys? Or perhaps playing with the toys interactively, together?
> Sheilah


Hi Sheilah- yes, I've tried that too. It does distract him for awhile, but he always starts to bite me again eventually.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Apr 1, 2013)

"Patience and persistence. You still have a ways to go. It'll be worth it when all is said and done."

Thank you! I really needed to hear that. Leo is my first dog ever. I did my research and knew they were a mouthy breed, but the lunging and barking made me nervous. As long as that is considered puppy play then I am a patient person and can wait it out. 

We've been doing a bunch of training with him, so I will just continue on that path. My dream is to have him become a therapy dog, so this behavior was a little unsettling to me.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

Ease off. Let him be a puppy. He's not an adult.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Leo's Mom said:


> I've tried to distract him with a toy but he loses interest after a few seconds and lunges for me. And he won't "play" that way with anyone else


Maybe he doesn't like the others as much as you. He just wants you to play with him.

German Shepherd puppies play rough sometimes.


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

My Girl is also 15 weeks old and also very mouthy and very demanding, she gets upset when we don't pet her and starts biting everybody in the family, my 10 year old gets scare of her when she barks at him when he takes a shoe or something that it is not allowed for her to chew on.
When she is outside and walking around the neighborhood and meeting other people she is the sweetest dog but once she comes back she stars this behavior. 
She gets very excited when we get back into the house and starts chewing everything and won't pay attention to her toys. 
She hates the crate, I need advice. I don't want her to become agressive


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Leo's Mom said:


> "Patience and persistence. You still have a ways to go. It'll be worth it when all is said and done."
> 
> Thank you! I really needed to hear that. Leo is my first dog ever. I did my research and knew they were a mouthy breed, but the lunging and barking made me nervous. As long as that is considered puppy play then I am a patient person and can wait it out.
> 
> We've been doing a bunch of training with him, so I will just continue on that path. My dream is to have him become a therapy dog, so this behavior was a little unsettling to me.


 
He's got time. once teething is done, they do settle down some. I promise. It may not be noticeable at the time but you'll look back and see. Also, if you haven't already, check out info on NILIF aka Nothing In Life Is Free. Pup works for EVERYTHING. Everything they want to do or have is earned. If you aren't already, look into attending some obedience classes with your pup. It'll help provide distractions and work your furballs mind. GSDs are vocal. They like to talk. Some talk very little while others have so much to "say" you can't shut them up. 

when he's overly mouthy and obnoxious, he's probably tired. Crate him for a nap. If he enjoys something appropriate to chew on, stick him in his crate with something to chew on to chill out for a little while. Also do a thread search for flirt poles. Handy dandy creations that can help your pup burn some energy while still engaging with you in play without you being the chew toy. Physically and mentally, depending on lines, GSDs mature around 2-4 years old. Usually around 1 year of age, most people notice a difference in how their dog behaves. 

You're in the right place to learn and gain information. Sometimes we just have to be more stubborn than our pups.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Leo's Mom said:


> Hi - i am looking for advice about my 15 weekd old German Shepherd puppy. He is generally a really good dog - obidient and sweet- however, recently he has been diplaying agression towards me. He obviously views my husband as the alpha and doesn't display this behavior with anyone else he encounters. I am just as strict with him as my husband is, am usually the one that feeds him his meals, and am diligent about working on his training with him. For some reason he thinks he can get away with this behavior with me. I feel like i have tried everything - "no", growling, yelping, putting him on his back, walking away, ignoring him, holding his muzzle, spraying bitter apple. I am at a loss. It is really starting to hurt and he is biting harder and harder, and when he is corrected he barks and lunges at me. after he settles down he snuggles and kisses me like nothing happened. I should also mention that when he gets agressive with me, i am usually doing nothing to provoke it. I am usually either sitting on the couch or standing near him. Is this normal puppy behavior? Please help.
> 
> Also, if it comes down to it, we are willing to work with a behaviorist. If anyone has a recommendation in the Milwaukee area, please share.


 
Sounds like a good sport prospect..lol. Get him a tug or ball and string, make it jerk and move like a prey item he will be all over it. Play, do focus work, put him up rinse and repeat. Fyi I believe therapy dogs are born not trained, if he is too drivey that may not be the best venue for him. Thats just my opinion so take it for what its worth.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Apr 1, 2013)

Update: it seems that shaking a can of pennies is helping him to stop biting me. I was finally able to have a weekend without blood drawn! Finally something that works!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

Leo's Mom said:


> Update: it seems that shaking a can of pennies is helping him to stop biting me. I was finally able to have a weekend without blood drawn! Finally something that works!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pennies from haven...


----------

